# COMO HACER UN TABLERO LED



## nicolas_2mil4 (Ene 25, 2007)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y me gustaria que me explicaran como crear un tablero de led's (como el de las canchas de fútbol, pero de menor tamaño). El tamaño aproximado que quiero es de 1m de ancho por 50 cm de alto. Espero que me puedan ayudar...
Saludos y gracias


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 26, 2007)

pues la verdad que es bastante grande, podes usar bombillos de 20W o 30W, porque si lo haces con leds creo que nunca terminarias. Para el control se usarian relevos y se usaria en la aprte digital unos  multiplexores.. y se puede hacer  un sistema de visualizacion dinamica para ahorrar  trabajo.. Creo qeu definiendo la resolucion que quieres tener  es el paso primeraio para empezar este proyecto


----------



## JV (Ene 26, 2007)

Hola nicolas_2mil4, podrias especificar un poco mas sobre como pretendes el tablero, como ser tipo de LED, si tienes intensiónes de que se controle con una PC o por un micro, si tiene que presentar una imagen o leyenda estatica o va a ser dinamico, etc...

Saludos...


----------

